# iPad Mini 3, je le veux !



## CoeurBis (22 Octobre 2014)

Salut !

J'ai une folle envie d'acheter un iPad Mini et tout à coup sort l'iPad Mini 3 !

Je n'ai plus à réfléchir, mais si vous possédez vous-même un iPad ou que vous pensez en acheter un, que pensez-vous des différentes protections et claviers disponibles ?

J'hésite énormément entre un Apple Case, Apple Cover, Clavier Logitech...

Enfin voilà sinon je me demande aussi s'il sera, comme les iPhones à leurs sorties, introuvable sans réservation avant plusieurs mois.

N'hésitez pas à me donner vos avis et conseils


----------



## Twister59 (29 Octobre 2014)

Salut comme toi j'ai voulu m'acheter un iPad mini et justement le 3 sort mais en comparant les caractéristique je me suis aussitôt pencher sur le 2 100euros pour le Touch id que je n'utiliserais pas non merci. J'ai donc le 2 depuis 5 jours et il est top &#128516; j'ai prit avec la Smart Cover parfais pour protéger lecran mais attention a pas le faire tomber car le contour n'est pas protéger


----------



## CoeurBis (29 Octobre 2014)

Moi je pense prendre le 3 car j'ai le iPhone 5s et habitué au Touche ID, son absence m'aurait manqué (quand on s'y habitue ça devient indispensable !) mais j'ai peur de prendre que le cover car je vais le mettre dans un sac à bandoulière et avec les clés, stylo... J'ai peur de le rayer. Puis j'avais envie d'un clavier aussi pour retoucher des sites quand je suis en déplacement, du coup j'hésite... J'ai aussi vu récemment l'arrivée du nouveau clavier Logitech (il me semble) en couleur, qui ressemble à la surface un peu. Va falloir que je me décide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2014)

Pour mon iPad 4, j'avais pris le smart case et pour mon iPad Air 2 j'ai pris aussi le smart case (bien que je trouve le prix élevé).

Protection maximum et le dos de mon iPad 4 était impeccable quand je l'ai vendu.


----------

